# How to reset hook timing on E-series 1501C embroidery machine?



## bert murrieta (Nov 6, 2011)

hi i hope i'm in the right place for this message...i NEED help ASAP..have issues with my E-series 1501C embroidery machine...HOOK TIMING..how do i re-set the timing?from start to finish..anyone here can help me??...i have read some directions and instructions on how to do it,nothing has worked...it goes to thread break over and over again...done several changes,the dial wheel,the encoder etc...it is not working yet..help..!!

thanks, 
bert m


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Unfortunately, I think it would be very difficult to tell you via this forum how to reset your timing. You need to call tech support for your machine brand and ask them to walk you through it. Good luck with getting back working for you.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

what brand is your machine?
if is tajima you have some videos at Embroidery Machine Sales and Apparel Decorating Solutions by Hirsch
if is swf try ColDesi Support Site for Embroidery Machines, DTG Garment Printers, Rhinestone Machines and More or Embroidery Machine and Garment Printer training, repair and support


----------



## bert murrieta (Nov 6, 2011)

thank you sir,got that...going there to look now...

bert m.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

for SWF machines, SunStar is the manufacturer and is in the USA, Miami FL and Fullerton CA. 
Commercial Embroidery Machines | Industrial Embroidery Equipment by SWF


----------

